# Fat Arrows for Field???



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Who is shooting fat carbons for field? Any pro's? I haven't heard of this yet.


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

I have not seen any pros doing this. Conventional wisdom is smaller is better and that is what you see at the elite level. Just watch the videos from the world cup and all you see are X10's, (Easton sponsor ship aside) If something worked better at those distances you would see someone using them. However, at local meets I am seeing more archers shooting fat arrows at field distances. 

Knowing that a possible upside might be an additional dot or X here and there because of the increased diameter... But, the possible down side being the increased cross-section affected by wind... I am just woudering if there is a grass root stratagy forming out there that I don't know about... or are the 3D guys coming out to shoot some field and simply shooting what they have. :noidea: 

Thanks,


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The only people I know of or have seen shooting fatties for field are 3D shooters first that shoot the occasional field shoot. Nobody that shoots field on a regular basis and shoots decent scores is going to shoot fatties. Your going to tear up too much stuff. 

There are fatter arrows that come in spines weaker then .250 CXLs run around .500 and .400, Fatboys can be bought in .500 and .400 spine, LineJammers come in slightly under .400 spine as do Full Bores. 

but again, fatties aint the way to go for field. You can have fun breaking or trying to jam 4 arrows into a 15-30 yd target if you want I will pass. On the longer targets with multiple shooters shooting 16 arrows into a target your going to have issues with doing the same and unhappy shooters in your group. Field isn't a pray to catch a line game.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

If x's are ever counted as 6 points, predict average field arrow sizes will go up---especially east of the big muddy. But probably not to the size of modern 3d arrows, as kissouts would outweigh the x cutting advantage. The 6's and the animal spots will drive the show.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

TNMAN said:


> If x's are ever counted as 6 points, predict average field arrow sizes will go up---especially east of the big muddy. But probably not to the size of modern 3d arrows, as kissouts would outweigh the x cutting advantage. The 6's and the animal spots will drive the show.


I still doubt it will happen. Kissouts would go up as would arrow damage. Guys are shooting crazy amounts of Xs without fat shafting. Your not going to gain Xs going fat when you have 16 arrows trying to get into the same spot.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm just getting into the field side of archery, and the first I ever shot was with my "fat" shafts. I didn't like it. I felt like I was going to be the victim of several robin hoods and such, therefore, i'm using some HT-2's this year for my field setup. I know they aren't as skinny as the HT-1s, but they are what I had laying around....lol


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Not to mention the wind. The fatter the shaft, the higher degree of drift.


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank goodness... I thought I was missing something...:icon_salut:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

never mind



gripNrip said:


> Thank goodness... I thought I was missing something...:icon_salut:


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

If your comp count line breakers then the fatter the arrow the better until the arrows gets to fat and I gets to affected by wind drift.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

An arrow that groups well is the ticket. four x10's inside a dime is normal/doable. Two Fatties inside a dime is possible, not likely. That means you have 2 fatties that are outside looking in. (no not at the buffet)


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

As the others have said, it's just not wise. If you are trying to catch lines, you need to think more about your game and less about your equipment. 

I shot a standard sized shaft (Gold Tip Ultralight) last year for field and at Redding. I had a great year, but I can definitely remember all of the points I dropped from kiss outs, and watching them blow around in the wind. I had one on target number 1 at Redding on the last day, it's the 50 yard sheep and I had one arrow dead center, the second arrow hit the first and it ended up out of the spot. I couldn't believe that an arrow could deflect that far on a 50 yard shot. I was in the hunt for a podium finish and that almost cost me. That really drove it home for me that every point matters. 

So, obviously my recommendation is to stay with smaller arrows. I wouldn't go larger than a standard sized shaft.


----------



## canse (Sep 9, 2008)

Same here. Gonna change from GT prohunters (love that arrow) to Cx Medallions due to kiss outs and looking less wind-drift.
Canse


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

TNMAN said:


> If x's are ever counted as 6 points, predict average field arrow sizes will go up---especially east of the big muddy. But probably not to the size of modern 3d arrows, as kissouts would outweigh the x cutting advantage. The 6's and the animal spots will drive the show.


Thats what they said when FITA compound went to 50m, the tiny arrows still reign supreme.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know some really good shooters who have gone to Lightspeeds and are doing really well.....Not a really fat shaft, but not an X-10 either. I think it's $$ motivated. I think the light has come on that you don't need to spend 400 for arrows to shoot field. I'm thinking I might set up a bow with really fat bullets just to shoot the animal spots at Mechanicsburg this year.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

NFAA Adult Male FS was won more than once shooting Maximas which is a reasonable size shaft for field. I have shot with Tom Crowe several times at the Naionals and he shoots 2613s in the 550s. In one round, I RH'd 5 of his arrows (some kind of a record?) and he got a couple, but he shot 549. I don't know anyone else who shoots really fat shafts, but several shoot the Maxima sized arrows. I would recommend the Medallions or Blue Streak shafts rather than X10s for economy purposes. I shoot Nanos and love them.


----------



## BOONER2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

I believe CHRIS BELING won a state championship or a national(something big) shooting the c/e 250 maxima's.maybe nj state champ?.he always said they shoot much better for him than the high dollar easton's.but then he was picked up by Easton and had trouble with the ace or x-10. Now he's just shooting for fun with no contracts as far as I know so maybe we'll see the 250's again.


----------

